# Temperate, Tropical, or Tropical Pink for thumbnails



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

So I'm seeding a new 26g for some thumbnails and was wondering if anyone could link me too some info or give thoughts on what the best springtail cultures for thumbs are? Which would produce pretty fast and actually reproduce fairly well in a tank? I've seen temperate, Tropical, and Tropical Pink Springtails which are supposedly larger.
Thanks


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

I use both Temperate White Springtails and Tropical Pink Springtails in all of my Ranitomeya tanks.

I even use them in my grow out containers as well. They all seem to be a decent enough size for froglets to eat.

I have only had problems with adult Tropical Black Springtails being a bit to big for my imitators to eat. But that is a blessing in itself, Because the frogs can't eat the adults and that leaves you with a constant breeding source of springtails in your tank.

I hope this helps.


Clay


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They are all good choices for thumbs. In my experience, the tropical pinks tend to establish better in your viv. Temperate Silvers also seem to establish in your viv very well.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

I would have to agree with Doug, My Pink Springtails always breed and establish a lot faster than my Temperate white Springs.


Doug; how big are Temperate Silvers?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They all have their uses though. The temperate whites are the fastest reproducing _in a culture_, that I have worked with. At least they have been for me if I can keep them just a little bit cooler than the frog room. They slow down or stop breeding, with higher temps.
Anyway, fastest breeding, fastest growing, heaviest producing, these traits make the temperate whites handy for hungry froglets.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

claymore said:


> Doug; how big are Temperate Silvers?


As adults, silvers are shorter than temperate whites or tropical pinks. They are, however, a bit fatter than temperate whites. As they are a smaller springtail, the babies as itty bitty little things. They produce a little on the slow side, but they establish very nicely in my vivs. And of course, being polished metallic silver, they are just about as cool as they come!


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> As adults, silvers are shorter than temperate whites or tropical pinks. They are, however, a bit fatter than temperate whites. As they are a smaller springtail, the babies as itty bitty little things. They produce a little on the slow side, but they establish very nicely in my vivs. And of course, being polished metallic silver, they are just about as cool as they come!



Thanks Doug, 

I am going to have to try these out.


----------

